# Shayne Lamas nude pregnant pics



## Doc

Lia posted the link to King Henery VIII's hunting cabin castle and damn if this tidbit on the side get my attention.  I was shocked at how many of the folks who commented on these pics thought they were in bad taste and downright gross.  You got to be kidding me.    I think they are beautiful and better than the demi moore pics that made the cover of a magazine.  I do not mean to imply beautiful so much in a sexual way but in a facts of life way.  


Demi's done it, Britney's done it - Mariah Carey really shouldn't have done it.

Now, Shayne Lamas, former winner of TV show The Bachelor, has joined the 'bare-all-while-heavily-pregnant' club - except she hasn't managed to get on the front of a magazine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bump-nude-pregnant-photos.html#ixzz1bQeTHpof​


----------



## pirate_girl

Naturally stunning and absolutely gorgeous.
Anyone who would think those are in bad taste, or gross- have their minds in the wrong place.


----------



## SShepherd

I think it's something that should be beautiful to the mother and father..............

you don't need to share every damn thing with the entire world ! Do they need validation? attention?


----------



## jpr62902

I sure hope that baby's thirsty ...


----------



## Cowboy

SShepherd said:


> I think it's something that should be beautiful to the mother and father..............
> 
> you don't need to share every damn thing with the entire world ! Do they need validation? attention?


----------



## muleman RIP

jpr62902 said:


> I sure hope that baby's thirsty ...


Man do I miss those days!And yes they are very cute pics.


----------



## jimbo

I would have to be counted among those seeing nothing wrong with the photos.  There is a huge difference between nudity and nude pornography.  

I have copies of the works of both Muybridge and Weston, had them for years, and never have I considered them to be distasteful.


----------



## FrancSevin

I have always found pregnant women to be beautiful. And frankly far sexier than anything in Sports Illustrated or those "girly" mags. 
Perhaps I am too domesticated but,,,,,,,,

These are fine with me.

franc


----------



## grizzer

She looks to be carrying high  - must be a girl


----------



## mak2

She looks fine.  Not hot, just nice.


----------



## SShepherd

lol, this is why art is subjective- and beauty is in theeye of the beholder


----------



## Danang Sailor

Those pictures are beautiful!  While "art" is highly subjective, the female human body is intrinsically beautiful; pregnancy only
enhances that beauty.  Shayne's _glow_ shows even in these black & white photos.  Those who believe them to be "gross" are
missing a piece of their soul; luckily they don't realize their loss and will live on in blissful ignorance of their lack.  And
that is sad.


----------



## SShepherd

well, I guess I don't have a soul as you put it- but I guess that's for God himselfto decide. You can have your opinion, but I'm far from ignorant.

I simply believe some things are sacred and should only be shared among mother and father.

I would NEVER put naked pics of my wife, pregnant, in public for everyone to see- if that makes me souless in your eyes so be it


----------



## Cowboy

SShepherd said:


> well, I guess I don't have a soul as you put it- but I guess that's for God himselfto decide. You can have your opinion, but I'm far from ignorant.
> 
> I simply believe some things are sacred and should only be shared among mother and father.
> 
> I would NEVER put naked pics of my wife, pregnant, in public for everyone to see- if that makes me souless in your eyes so be it


 Once again I agree.


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> Lia posted the link to King Henery VIII's hunting cabin castle and damn if this tidbit on the side get my attention.


 

lol. Happy to have been of service Doc.  *grins*


----------



## Galvatron

jpr62902 said:


> I sure hope that baby's thirsty ...



made me thirsty

she looks stunning.


----------



## squerly

SShepherd said:


> I would NEVER put naked pics of my wife, pregnant, in public for everyone to see-


Yep, I completely understand SSheperd. Just PM them to me instead...





































I'm sorry.


----------

